# Discount Codes



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

More and more people are starting to push these in threads.

*At the current time the ONLY people allowed to promote discount codes are board Advertisers and Reps in their sigs.*

Mods will remove any post where members are promoting codes.

Discount Codes are a problem. I have no objection to them in principle but they end up devaluing thread content. If we allow them then their use continually escalates to the point of being ridiculous. Ultimately it creates a scenario where every supplement question generates stacks of short single line responses from people simply wishing to push their own codes.

I'm open to the idea of allowing them in some form in the future, maybe just to SILVER/GOLD members. How this is implemented is however something which needs to be discussed.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I do think its unfair that when someone asks for a referral code only a rep can give it? So something in place to even the field out would be nice.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I do think its unfair that when someone asks for a referral code only a rep can give it? So something in place to even the field out would be nice.


Its called a pm.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lxm said:


> Its called a pm.


i wouldnt want 50pms. And if the person posts in the relevant sponsors part of the forum i cant see how it detracts from thread content.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry but this blows


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Sorry but this blows


Lad, we get enough of the reps doing it, let alone having everyone else diving in with their codes.

It's for the best IMO.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Sorry but this blows


Why have you dragged this up 9months on?

All you have to do is start a thread about whatever supp your interested in and the reps will be in like a pack of dogs on a rabbit


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lots of people have referral codes in their sigs or near their avi :lol:

I could grass up loads of people! But I ain't no grass


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lots of people have referral codes in their sigs or near their avi :lol:
> 
> I could grass up loads of people! But I ain't no grass


Snitches get stitches


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You can guarantee a few would be fast to snitch tho


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

resten said:


> Snitches get stitches


They do, and I'm too pretty for stitches


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Why have you dragged this up 9months on?
> 
> All you have to do is start a thread about whatever supp your interested in and the reps will be in like a pack of dogs on a rabbit


Didn't realise this had became a rule, only just been penalised for it


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol why has @resten been banned again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

resten said:


> Snitches get stitches


and end up in ditches :thumbup1:


----------

